# Alfie very sick after Cestem worming tablet



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

I've always used Milbemax for Alfie previously but used Cestem this morning for the first time and he's been very sick  First time was approx. 5 hours after the tablet (so am hoping he did at least absorb the benefits) then twice more within an hour of that time... the last time there was loads there, I think he's brought up everything he's eaten today 

He's been crying/whining on and off for most of the day and just been generally unsettled. He's barely slept too which is not like him. He is still full of life - bit too much actually, he seems a bit hyper 

On Googling I've found a couple of reviews on the tablet saying their dog has suffered the same side effects, so that's put my mind at rest a little. But should I contact the Vet or just see how he goes?

Anyone else experienced the same or similar with this wormer?


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh eck  sorry I always use Drontal, I would have thought it worked before he threw up the 1st time though


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Dally Banjo said:


> Oh eck  sorry I always use Drontal, I would have thought it worked before he threw up the 1st time though


That's what I'm hoping too. Think I'll be going back to Milbemax after this though


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh dear . Maybe check with the vet or manufacturer that he doesn't require worming again. Hope he recovers soon x.


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Oh dear . Maybe check with the vet or manufacturer that he doesn't require worming again. Hope he recovers soon x.


Thanks Dogless. He's been crying for his dinner (following me out to where his food is kept in the utility room every time I go out there, hopping around, looking hopefully at me ), which is not surprising, he's probably starving... so I've just given it to him; just hoping it stays down please 

Have decided that if he's sick again I'm going to phone the vet, just to be on the safe side. Will definitely check about re-worming too; we're there on Monday for a check-up so I'll ask them if I don't have to call them tonight.

God, they do worry us something terrible don't they, these naughty pooches.


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

I would also check with the vet if he needs to be dewormed again... but that can definitely wait until Monday when you re going anyway. Hope he is back to normal soon


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Poor Alfie 

I use drontal on my dogs. Everytime Coles has it, he's sick after about 5 hours too. Only once though and he's fine afterwards. I've not rewormed and he's be worm free. 

I would perhaps phone your vet and ask their advice.


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

I've used Cestem last twice worming my 2 as Drontal used to make Harvey sick. Cestem so far has been fine on them both.


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Funny (for want of a better word) isn't it, how different wormers effect dogs differently. On further googling I've found tales of almost every wormer on the market making dogs sick and the general opinion seems to be "once you find something you dog tolerates okay, then stick with it".

We never had any issues with Milbemax.... I'll be sticking with that in future, despite the price!


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

He had his dinner over 2 hours ago now and it's stayed where it should be  so hopefully he's over the worst now. He still hasn't slept though  he's been awake now since just after 11.30 this morning (and then he only slept for half an hour) which is totally unheard of for him


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Poor lad! And bugger, I just ordered loads of Cestem.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

cinammontoast said:


> Poor lad! And bugger, I just ordered loads of Cestem.


Hopefully yours will be okay with it
Like Coffee says, it seems that different dogs do have different reactions to them
I use drontal and cestem successfully, mainly cestem.
Although will get a little bit of a runny bum after being wormed. She has a mildy sensitive tum anyway.

Hope Alfie feels much better and gets a good night sleep tonight


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

These have all been fine with cestem, in fact I originally tried it because my old Laska was sick with Drontal, and Kobi had been a couple of times when I used it. 

Im assuming that you weighed him and it was the correct dose for his weight?


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Never heard nor used that one, we have drontal or occassionaly millabax
But Collies I believe and a couple of other breeds can be sensitive to those!
Did your vet prescribe it?


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

cinammontoast said:


> Poor lad! And bugger, I just ordered loads of Cestem.


Hopefully yours will be okay with it. For every review I found where dogs had reacted liked Alfie there were at least 5 saying their dogs were absolutely fine 



Sled dog hotel said:


> These have all been fine with cestem, in fact I originally tried it because my old Laska was sick with Drontal, and Kobi had been a couple of times when I used it.
> 
> Im assuming that you weighed him and it was the correct dose for his weight?


I did indeed 



DT said:


> Never heard nor used that one, we have drontal or occassionaly millabax
> But Collies I believe and a couple of other breeds can be sensitive to those!
> Did your vet prescribe it?


No, it's a 'over the counter' type one.


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Ooops, meant to say..... he slept all night as normal but he cried when he went in his crate (which he never does) and went on crying and occasionally wimpering for about 15 minutes..... felt like about 2 hours when you're listening to it though.

Am really hoping it will be all out of his system now and be back to normal today please!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Spots crossed


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Hope Alfie is better today x.


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Poor Alfie. hope he's all better today. They are such a worry at times.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Glad the lad's okay now  never even heard of that one and have always used Drontal, on the cat too.

I personally would think the tablet went through his system in order to have that effect and not worm him again, don't like putting too many chemicals in them. If he's commercial fed the likelihood of worms is less than with raw so I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks all 

He seems much more his usual self this morning, calmer for a start  and he went in the crate perfectly happy, without a peep of protest, this morning while we went to school... so paws crossed he's back to normal now. I was really worried he was going to develop some sort of dislike of the crate after last night  but he was fine 

He seems really hungry though, which I suppose is to be expected as yesterday he really only had his dinner, everything else came back up... am trying to ignore the imploring RSPCA face ("I'm staaaaaarving mummy, feed me ), he's had his breakfast, his kong with treats and squeezy cheese and 2 treats since we got back from the school run. Last thing I need now is a dose of the squits from overfeeding!


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Sorry to keep going on  but we seem to have a new issue now. Just after i posted my last comment he took himself off to the sofa for a snooze (nothing unusual there, especially this morning when he woke up when I got up at 5.30am) but he's barely moved off there since. He has got off a couple of times to go for a drink and once out for a wee but he's been going straight back to the sofa and back to sleep. We haven't even been out for a walk (we usually go at about 10.30ish)... he's really sleepy and lazy.

Could it just be that he's catching up on all the lost sleep from yesterday?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Coffee said:


> Sorry to keep going on  but we seem to have a new issue now. Just after i posted my last comment he took himself off to the sofa for a snooze (nothing unusual there, especially this morning when he woke up when I got up at 5.30am) but he's barely moved off there since. He has got off a couple of times to go for a drink and once out for a wee but he's been going straight back to the sofa and back to sleep. We haven't even been out for a walk (we usually go at about 10.30ish)... he's really sleepy and lazy.
> 
> Could it just be that he's catching up on all the lost sleep from yesterday?


I would have thought he is catching up yes

Hugs to the wee man 
x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Just been doing some checking comparing whats in Cestem to Drontal plus and it looks like they both have the same content as regards active ingrediant, whether the quantity of each component differs from one to the other I havent quite gone that far but the chemicals are the same
Pyrantal, Febantal and Praziquantal.

i found a study on Drontal and this is what is said as regards side effect
Adverse Reactions
None of the 103 dogs treated with Drontal® Plus Anthelmintic Tablets in the clinical field studies exhibited drug-related side effects. Of the 40 dogs treated with Drontal Plus Taste Tabs® Tablets in laboratory studies, two dogs exhibited vomiting, one puppy exhibited bloody/mucoid stool and one puppy exhibited watery/profuse stool.

Although vomitting does happen it looks like it is quite low incidence.


----------



## spaniel04 (Nov 27, 2011)

One of my dogs reacts very badly to drontal, vomiting and sickness and just feeling very subdued. I will only ever use milbemax with her. If there are the same active ingredients in cestem as there are in drontal and your dog has no reaction to milbemax than he might have the same problem as my dog. I would just stick to milbemax.


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

spaniel04 said:


> One of my dogs reacts very badly to drontal, vomiting and sickness and just feeling very subdued. I will only ever use milbemax with her. If there are the same active ingredients in cestem as there are in drontal and your dog has no reaction to milbemax than he might have the same problem as my dog. I would just stick to milbemax.


Yes, he's never had any problems with Milbemax so I'll definitely be sticking with that in future!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

He's probably just sleeping it off OR growing


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Dally Banjo said:


> He's probably just sleeping it off OR growing


Or possibly both? 

Bless him, he's such a sleepy Spot today... complete opposite from yesterday's fun and games


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Well, would you believe it, 4 days on and Alfie still isn't right but I'm not actually convinced it's still the tablet... surely it would be out of his system now?

He's got really bad diarrhea now  has had it since Saturday but it wasn't so bad then, only a bit soft (sorry!) but got worse yesterday until now it's pretty much water.

Have been to the Vets this morning and she agreed it's unlikely to still be the tablet now at this point. Good news is that he's perfectly happy in himself, full of life and eating/drinking/playing etc... so she was reluctant to give him anything for it, so he's to have chicken and rice for a day or 2 and see if that does the trick - if not we'll go back and she'll give him something (she did say what it was but I've forgotten now!) for it.

Any "firming up" vibes appreciated please


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Coffee said:


> Well, would you believe it, 4 days on and Alfie still isn't right but I'm not actually convinced it's still the tablet... surely it would be out of his system now?
> 
> He's got really bad diarrhea now  has had it since Saturday but it wasn't so bad then, only a bit soft (sorry!) but got worse yesterday until now it's pretty much water.
> 
> ...


I must admit when mine have been sick after worming and funny enough as I said before that seemed always to be Drontal and have been fine with cesterm.
It was literally one good heave ho everything up and that was the end of it.

Sounds like it could have just been a co-incidence then and he was incubating or starting to go down with something anyway poor little guy.

Was it the Protexin ProKolin she suggested? Thats good its a flavoured paste all natural got Koalin, pectin and pro and pre biotic in it. It firms up the poop,
calms and soothes the gut and puts back the good gut bacteria needed for a good digestion thats lost with sickness and diarrhoea.

You can actually get it on line where you got the wormer, to be honest I always keep it in if it was that, and if these are otherwise well, and just gets bouts of icky tums, then I starve and miss a meal, give them the prokolin and then chicken and rice or fish for a day or two untill cleared up. Usually if its nothing to worry about, you see an improvement at least in 24hrs if entirely back to normal and that often all you need to do. Obviously if they were ill with it and no improvement and it gets worse then of course you should see a vet.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

A shed load of spotty firming vibes on there way from us  x


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Coffee said:


> Well, would you believe it, 4 days on and Alfie still isn't right but I'm not actually convinced it's still the tablet... surely it would be out of his system now?
> 
> He's got really bad diarrhea now  has had it since Saturday but it wasn't so bad then, only a bit soft (sorry!) but got worse yesterday until now it's pretty much water.
> 
> ...


Sending loads of firming up vibes from Cyprus!!!
Bella has gastro a few weeks ago, and has had intermittent diarrhoea these past few days.... but seems to getting better today! Hope the same for Alfie


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> I must admit when mine have been sick after worming and funny enough as I said before that seemed always to be Drontal and have been fine with cesterm.
> It was literally one good heave ho everything up and that was the end of it.
> 
> Sounds like it could have just been a co-incidence then and he was incubating or starting to go down with something anyway poor little guy.
> ...


Yes, that was the one, thank you!  Sounds like something worth having in then... I'll have to go and have a look and see how much it is on-line.. cheaper than the vets I'm sure 

Tonight's rice and chicken is all cooked and ready to go... just waiting for it to cool down. Hoping it does the trick... we had a poop earlier that trying to pick up was just impossible  wouldn't have been so bad if it was at home in the garden but of course it was not


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Coffee said:


> Yes, that was the one, thank you!  Sounds like something worth having in then... I'll have to go and have a look and see how much it is on-line.. cheaper than the vets I'm sure
> 
> Tonight's rice and chicken is all cooked and ready to go... just waiting for it to cool down. Hoping it does the trick... we had a poop earlier that trying to pick up was just impossible  wouldn't have been so bad if it was at home in the garden but of course it was not


15ml syringe £7.95 inc vat free post
30ml syringe 1 pack £11.03 if you buy 2 or more £10.08

I always buy the 30ml with this lot as you usually give at least twice daily 
a 15-30Kg dog you need to give 5ml x 2 daily and a 30Kg Plus 7Ml x 2 daily
It does keep though and always has a long date.

Thats from Vet-medic.com


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

How's that little spot today


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Dally Banjo said:


> How's that little spot today


Just got off the phone to the Vet 

It seemed to be a bit better yesterday, he did 2 poos on his walks that were still soft but just about pick-up-able, so I thought we were finally seeing some improvement. But we've just been out for his walk now and it was like water again 

Spoke to the Vet and she's going to give him some of that Protexin ProKolin to try. H has just left now to go and pick it up. She said to try that for 2/3 days but if still no improvement to take him back. So, fingers crossed.

It's strange though... he's absolutely 100% fine in himself, full of life, playing, sleeping, eating/drinking normally.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Coffee said:


> Just got off the phone to the Vet
> 
> It seemed to be a bit better yesterday, he did 2 poos on his walks that were still soft but just about pick-up-able, so I thought we were finally seeing some improvement. But we've just been out for his walk now and it was like water again
> 
> ...


 I hope the magic potion does the trick then, I dont know these spots  :lol: x


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Dally Banjo said:


> I hope the magic potion does the trick then, I dont know these spots  :lol: x


I hope so too. He's never had consistently firm poos, not since we had him but I really thought we'd turned a corner when I changed him onto Wainwrights but then now this..... 

The Vet did say I may as well put him back on his regular food too, she said the chicken and rice clearly isn't helping, so I think he'll be glad of that... he looked at me at lunchtime like "what, this boring crap *again*?"


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Coffee said:


> Just got off the phone to the Vet
> 
> It seemed to be a bit better yesterday, he did 2 poos on his walks that were still soft but just about pick-up-able, so I thought we were finally seeing some improvement. But we've just been out for his walk now and it was like water again
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear he is no better today well poop wise anyway. Good sign though that in hmself he is active and normal and lively. It may be some sort of virus 
he has picked up in which case likely its just going to have to take its course.
Unless it is bacterial or something he has picked up and eaten, you can get some nasty bacterial bugs too. Has she given ABs to see if it makes a difference cant remember? Unless she is thinking it is viral of course.


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Sorry to hear he is no better today well poop wise anyway. Good sign though that in hmself he is active and normal and lively. It may be some sort of virus
> he has picked up in which case likely its just going to have to take its course.
> Unless it is bacterial or something he has picked up and eaten, you can get some nasty bacterial bugs too. Has she given ABs to see if it makes a difference cant remember? Unless she is thinking it is viral of course.


From a few chats over at the dog field today and yesterday, it seems there's a few dogs around here with squitty tummies, so maybe there's a bug doing the rounds 

She's actually given him Diarsanyl, which has just had H phone me in a panic (bless him, he thought I'd kill him if he came home with the wrong stuff ) but after a quick google it seems to be practically the same sort of thing as the Protexin ProKolin so am really hoping this does the trick. No, she hasn't given any anti-biotics but I have to take him back if he's no better by Friday so maybe that might be the next step if this doesn't work?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Coffee said:


> From a few chats over at the dog field today and yesterday, it seems there's a few dogs around here with squitty tummies, so maybe there's a bug doing the rounds
> 
> She's actually given him Diarsanyl, which has just had H phone me in a panic (bless him, he thought I'd kill him if he came home with the wrong stuff ) but after a quick google it seems to be practically the same sort of thing as the Protexin ProKolin so am really hoping this does the trick. No, she hasn't given any anti-biotics but I have to take him back if he's no better by Friday so maybe that might be the next step if this doesn't work?


Its a similar thing to settle tum upsets, its got prebiotics in it the same, I assume something to firm up the stools, and its got electrolytes in it too which helps with dehydration or to help prevent it. Never used it so cant say how good it is though.

If a few have gone down on his reg walks sounds like its a bug then.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Coffee Im sorry there is a delay on your shakeafrog
Ive not been very well
hence why Ihave been on here constantly for three days in between sleeping, he will be in the post toma 

sorry 
xx


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Its a similar thing to settle tum upsets, its got prebiotics in it the same, I assume something to firm up the stools, and its got electrolytes in it too which helps with dehydration or to help prevent it. Never used it so cant say how good it is though.
> 
> If a few have gone down on his reg walks sounds like its a bug then.


It's got some good reviews online, people saying it had cleared their dog's tummies up within 1 or 2 doses so am hoping it will do the job. Please!


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> Coffee Im sorry there is a delay on your shakeafrog
> Ive not been very well
> hence why Ihave been on here constantly for three days in between sleeping, he will be in the post toma
> 
> ...


Oh babycham, don't worry about it at all  Honestly, it's not a problem, whenever you can get to the post office is fine. You just look after yourself and get well soon  xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Coffee said:


> It's got some good reviews online, people saying it had cleared their dog's tummies up within 1 or 2 doses so am hoping it will do the job. Please!


Oh let me know if its anygood and works quick, dont know how much you have to give in comparison with the Pro texin pro kolin but the diarsanyl comes in 10 24 and 60ml tubes and the prices are 5.79, 6.50 and 7.87 per tube. So if good maybe cheaper too. You can get that from Vet medic as well by the way.


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Oh let me know if its anygood and works quick, dont know how much you have to give in comparison with the Pro texin pro kolin but the diarsanyl comes in 10 24 and 60ml tubes and the prices are 5.79, 6.50 and 7.87 per tube. So if good maybe cheaper too. You can get that from Vet medic as well by the way.


We have the 24ml tube and it was £12.97 from the Vet 

He's had the first dose and bonus, it went down very easily, he very much liked the taste of it, so that makes it easier - hate having the force them to take something they don't like :crying:

Will definitely keep you posted


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Coffee said:


> We have the 24ml tube and it was £12.97 from the Vet
> 
> He's had the first dose and bonus, it went down very easily, he very much liked the taste of it, so that makes it easier - hate having the force them to take something they don't like :crying:
> 
> Will definitely keep you posted


Crikey thats double. Still if its any good you know where to get it and keep it in then. At least he like it. Hope it does the trick and quick too.


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Crikey thats double. Still if its any good you know where to get it and keep it in then. At least he like it. Hope it does the trick *and quick too*.


Me too!

We're on constant Poo Watch here... everytime he goes into the garden there's at least one of us watching him at all times. There will be wild celebrations when he finally does a firm one :lol:


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

I was wondering about Alfie yesterday and hoped no news was good news...
Hopefully he'll get sorted this time round

Bella sends lots of get well soon kisses !


----------



## AlexJC (Jan 25, 2012)

Hope he gets better soon.

I hate it when my dog isn't normal. When I say normal I mean running around one minute & sleeping the next lol.


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Nellybelly said:


> I was wondering about Alfie yesterday and hoped no news was good news...
> Hopefully he'll get sorted this time round
> 
> Bella sends lots of get well soon kisses !


Alfie likes to think he's quite the ladies man so he sends lots of kisses back to Bella  :001_tt1:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Coffee said:


> Me too!
> 
> We're on constant Poo Watch here... everytime he goes into the garden there's at least one of us watching him at all times. There will be wild celebrations when he finally does a firm one :lol:


Funny isnt it, soon as you become a dog owner just facinating poo can be and how quickly it becomes a bit of an obsession


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Funny isnt it, soon as you become a dog owner just facinating poo can be and how quickly it becomes a bit of an obsession


Indeed :lol:

On our walk this morning with a friend and their dogs and one of them did a big firm poo and I was very jealous and said while sighing "how I yearn for a firm poo" :lol:


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Bit of an update 

We had one sloppy-ish poo last night but definitely better than the water we'd had yesterday morning  and on this morning's walk we had 2 firm-ish ones  Still a bit soft but I was happy that 1. they were a *shape* (!) and 2. he's only had 3 doses of that medicine so far and it definitely seems to be working :thumbup:

Tune in tomorrow for the latest in Poo Gate...


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Coffee said:


> Bit of an update
> 
> We had one sloppy-ish poo last night but definitely better than the water we'd had yesterday morning  and on this morning's walk we had 2 firm-ish ones  Still a bit soft but I was happy that 1. they were a *shape* (!) and 2. he's only had 3 doses of that medicine so far and it definitely seems to be working :thumbup:
> 
> Tune in tomorrow for the latest in Poo Gate...


Glad there is a bit improvement. If he really had watery poos, they are going to take awhile but this much improvement this quickly sounds like hopefully he is over the worse.

Well about an hour ago, these lot were given cestem (not the first time) so far so good. Being as Nan and Daisy have to have Meds morning and night, Im hoping giving the wormer between the 2 meds, they will be OK.


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Glad there is a bit improvement. *If he really had watery poos, they are going to take awhile but this much improvement this quickly sounds like hopefully he is over the worse.*
> 
> Well about an hour ago, these lot were given cestem (not the first time) so far so good. Being as Nan and Daisy have to have Meds morning and night, Im hoping giving the wormer between the 2 meds, they will be OK.


That's what I thought too, that it could take a good couple of days at least for them to be totally back to "normal"... I was half disappointed that the poos this morning weren't properly "firm", but then I stopped myself and realised it was bound to take a while, they were literally proper water yesterday morning.

Fingers crossed for your lot with the Cestem! Sounds like they'll be fine though, if they've had it before with no issues


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Just to add - once on pooh watch, always on pooh watch

Heidi has been well for ages and I still watch every time she goes. If I miss one, I'm analysing when I clear up the garden. To be honest, I'm more likely to be scouring the garden after she comes in or in the morning if she went out in the dark to check all is in order. Sad or what

Hope your little one continues to improve


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Well done Alfie for doing some shaped poos .


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Just to add - once on pooh watch, always on pooh watch
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Yay. Pleased to hear he is on the mend!

Bella is quite fond of the big guys (she is only 7kg) so is very flattered by the kisses


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Bit of a further update 

As from this morning we have had proper, 100% firm pooing 

So, it's took a little longer than I had hoped to get completely back to normal but as sled dog hotel said, that was probably because it was SO runny and watery.

Am going to keep giving him the Diarsanyl for another 24 hours, but am hoping <touch wood> that it's all sorted now. Thank goodness 

Will definitely been keeping the Diarsanyl to hand for any future episodes and would recommend it as it's very easy for the dog to take. Don't get it from your vets though, look on-line


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Coffee said:


> Bit of a further update
> 
> As from this morning we have had proper, 100% firm pooing
> 
> ...


Glad you have success now, if it is like the Prokolin the diarsanyl wouldnt immediately bung them up anyway, it is quite a gentle process. Ive got a couple of tubes of Pro Kolin but when Ive almost used them (Hoping I wont need them for awhile of course) think I will try the Diarsanyl nexxt time.

Just sounds like it was quite a nasty bug then.


----------

